# Unboxing & Short review - Simpleshot Flippin' Pickle



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

hey mate will you have to ajust your anchor point for that bad boy


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

robbo said:


> hey mate will you have to ajust your anchor point for that bad boy


I had to adjust everything when shooting with this


----------



## Gsurko (Mar 25, 2021)

I've been eyeballing those things, I'm sure there's one in my near future.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice one


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Gsurko said:


> I've been eyeballing those things, I'm sure there's one in my near future.


It is also wallet friendly :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Nice one


Yes it is


----------

